# The Official "FA is down and I need to make a post about it!" Thread



## Arbiter (Jul 1, 2008)

*Ugh, again?*

ok then so i guess this thread is now offically the place to go when FA is down, were we need to relase our anger and talk about it.... i guess


----------



## Tombfyre (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

I can't get at it either. Just a "failed to connect" page.  Something is definitely going wrong at that colo.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Arbiter said:


> either it is just me, or did FA just go down again for liek the 2nd time this week?



You know I was about to post a thread in the black hole about this but looks like they disabled that.. and you beat me lol.
Furries are furiously F5-ing


----------



## Samael (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Ah, it's that time of the week again, isn't it? =D


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Samael said:


> Ah, it's that time of the week again, isn't it? =D


It's that time of the month.


----------



## Samael (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

It's that time of the month where it happens on a weekly basis?


----------



## Charem (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Mehhh.  And I spent all day away from the site, planning on browsing tonight...heh, never delay in using the site when it's up, because you never know when it will be down, I guess...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Same... Â¬.Â¬


----------



## TORA (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

This new server colo sucks donkey ass.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Samael said:


> It's that time of the month where it happens on a weekly basis?



Yup XD


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Yup, right in the middle of loading a submission page.  The image was about 3/4 done loading, and just stopped.  Reloading got "Page Load Error: The server is taking too long to respond".


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



TORA said:


> This new server colo sucks donkey ass.



Agreed. :/ You'd think Neer would be fuming by now. XD


----------



## Sift (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

I absolutely LOVE how before the move they used the words "More Reliable"
Just makes me smile is all.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Yep...


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

its down for me too
wasn't the server move supposed to make things better? it seems to me FA crashes more and is slower.


----------



## Kt Kat (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Aw, I'm just sad, I was going to draw and browse tonight.  Oh well, will do my best just to draw. ;o


----------



## Charem (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Sift said:


> I absolutely LOVE how before the move they used the words "More Reliable"
> Just makes me smile is all.



And I had a feeling all along that this statement would prove untrue.  -.-


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Yep, the night that I don't get on FA is the only night between crashes. Priceless.


----------



## SFox (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



TORA said:


> This new server colo sucks donkey ass.



I was thinking the same thing.
How many times has the site gone down since the move, 3?


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

and i had to talk to somebody on there 2. really important as well.


----------



## Charem (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

=(  I wonder when this curse of freak accidents with the server will finally lift...if ever...


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Vgm22 said:


> Agreed. :/ You'd think Neer would be fuming by now. XD



good to see u  here big bro *hugs*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Charem said:


> =(  I wonder when this curse of freak accidents with the server will finally lift...if ever...




I doubt it will. If it's not the server going down, it's people hacking into it and messing it up.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Like I said before...

(and had my thread folded into another one which made no sense....)

I really don't think that the new colo is any better than the old one.

In fact, I think that this new one is by far worse than the old one.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Well at least it didn't take that many hours to restart it like last time. Though that was due to the con going on. Probably be back up I say 30 minutes to an hour?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



redfoxnudetoons said:


> I really don't think that the new colo is any better than the old one.


This has NOTHING to do with the colo.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Grrr.... I wanted to comment on Greening's pic of the seagull and the guy with the fish n' chips...but the site went down as I said "send"..... >.<;


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

what exactly is the problem?


----------



## kamunt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

A Spy must have sapped the server. It'll take the Engineers awhile to build it back up to level 3.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



StainMcGorver said:


> Yep, the night that I don't get on FA is the only night between crashes. Priceless.



I dunno whether to write ("say" doesn't fit, because...)
1.) XD
or
2.) T_T


----------



## Sift (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Beastcub said:


> its down for me too
> wasn't the server move supposed to make things better? it seems to me FA crashes more and is slower.


MUCH slower.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Magnus said:


> what exactly is the problem?


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22182


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Well, not much we can do, but wait and be patient.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Server's up again
NOW CLOSE THIS TOPIC DOWN OR ELSE.


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



duo2nd said:


> Server's up again
> NOW CLOSE THIS TOPIC DOWN OR ELSE.



no its not, its down again >.>


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



xxdarkdemonessxx911 said:


> no its not, its down again >.>


XD


----------



## Solstice (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Yeah, came back for about 2 minutes and once more isn't doing anything.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Yep. It's down still. Came back and then went pfft again. XD


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Dragoneer said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22182


you are quite an IT pro, how is it possible to keep having hardware problems? i'm sure you could fix it with ease?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Magnus said:


> you are quite an IT pro, how is it possible to keep having hardware problems? i'm sure you could fix it with ease?


Fixing hardware problems sometime are about as much as throwing money at them.

We were in the process of purchasing a new server as it is. Given this error, we will instead attempt to divert the additional money into a better server and replace our current faulty one, pull the faulty one back and troubleshoot it.

If I wait for the RMA process I could be waiting longer, burning more money. Or we could throw something beefier and better at it and fix it with superior hardware, then go in and fix the other server and add it back in later. That'd kill two birds with one stone and be faster.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Gosh, FA you are such a tease.  Up one moment and down the next.  What's a poor girl to do?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



leahthecheetah said:


> Gosh, FA you are such a tease.  Up one moment and down the next.  What's a poor girl to do?



Do you really want people to answer that question? XD Though it is a tease.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Vgm22 said:


> Do you really want people to answer that question? XD Though it is a tease.





Haha no, I'm just being silly. x3


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



leahthecheetah said:


> Haha no, I'm just being silly. x3



-chuckles- Ok. Cause you know what type of answer you'd get if you did want people to answer that question. XD


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Vgm22 said:


> -chuckles- Ok. Cause you know what type of answer you'd get if you did want people to answer that question. XD



Hehe. x3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

STOP

LOOKING

AT

PORN​


----------



## AQB52 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

F*** it...Anyone wants me,I'll be at the Doctor Who forum...or watching Porn...or maybe watching Doctor Who Porn.


----------



## suicidalfox (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Is it just me, or do the forums never go down?  If that's the case, here's my question: Why don't you just put the site and the forums on the same server?

I'm guessing Dragoneer or somebody is going to come back and say "Well, smartass, since you asked, the server for the forums only hold text while FA holds text, graphics, audio, and video.  Furthermore, FA requires more bandwidth than the forums because blah blah blah blah blah blah blah" or something like that.  I have a feeling asking a question like this is like when bad stand-up comedians say something like "if the black box is the only thing that survives a plane crash, why don't they just make the whole plane that way?"


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



David M. Awesome said:


> STOP
> 
> LOOKING
> 
> ...



Oh noes, centered text, my only weakness D:

I completely skipped your post cause of that though, lol.
I just thought it was a long signature or something.
And here I thought sheezyart (ugh) used to be bad.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



suicidalfox said:


> Is it just me, or do the forums never go down?  If that's the case, here's my question: Why don't you just put the site and the forums on the same server?
> 
> I'm guessing Dragoneer or somebody is going to come back and say "Well, smartass, since you asked, the server for the forums only hold text while FA holds text, graphics, audio, and video.  Furthermore, FA requires more bandwidth than the forums because blah blah blah blah blah blah blah" or something like that.  I have a feeling asking a question like this is like when bad stand-up comedians say something like "if the black box is the only thing that survives a plane crash, why don't they just make the whole plane that way?"



I think you're going to be right about that. XD Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.


----------



## DarkMeW (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

LMAO! 

First time I visit FA in like forever and the server goes down 2 minutes after I go on. HAHAHAHAHA ah, the memmories.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



AQB52 said:


> F*** it...Anyone wants me,I'll be at the Doctor Who forum...or watching Porn...or maybe watching Doctor Who Porn.



DO WANT

LINKS PLOX


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



suicidalfox said:


> Is it just me, or do the forums never go down?  If that's the case, here's my question: Why don't you just put the site and the forums on the same server?
> 
> I'm guessing Dragoneer or somebody is going to come back and say "Well, smartass, since you asked, the server for the forums only hold text while FA holds text, graphics, audio, and video.  Furthermore, FA requires more bandwidth than the forums because blah blah blah blah blah blah blah" or something like that.  I have a feeling asking a question like this is like when bad stand-up comedians say something like "if the black box is the only thing that survives a plane crash, why don't they just make the whole plane that way?"



So... you like answered your own question...  What?


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

*randomly starts dancing to Captain Jack songs*
Dream a Dream....
1-2-3, everybody feel free...
It's my generation....
Only you....
I IZ BORED!!!
(not just because FA is down tho...)


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

Dragoneer said:


> FA's server encountered an error and stopped responding. We restarted the server remotely. It will need to be brought back up by the coders soon.




I heard if you just drag the website onto the startup folder in the start menu, you won't need to use remote desktop to run it every time the server needs to be rebooted.  

:3


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I heard if you just drag the website onto the startup folder in the start menu, you won't need to use remote desktop to run it every time the server needs to be rebooted.


We're FreeBSD, not Windows Server.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

(wrong thread)


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



> We're FreeBSD, not Windows.



And apparently, I am not a Comedian. :3


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Dragoneer said:


> We're FreeBSD, not Windows Server.


I dread the day I have to deal with a support technician who insists I just click on Start anyway after telling him which OS I'm using.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Dragoneer said:


> This has NOTHING to do with the colo.



The current one is not, but there has been the other one that was. not to mention the non-existent tech support. 8 hours before anyone can get through to the colo? that's a bit messed up.


----------



## icehawk (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I heard if you just drag the website onto the startup folder in the start menu, you won't need to use remote desktop to run it every time the server needs to be rebooted.
> 
> :3



Bringing up databases after unclean shutdowns is fraught with peril.

On a related note, I'd think FreeBSD would have a method for automatic reboot after kernel panic. That would at least remove having to wait for someone in the datacenter to have to reboot the server manually.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*

And the alternative is?  Never reboot the system again if it goes down? :3

Of course I was kidding about the start menu thing, since I ws pretty sure they weren't running the server on windows, but I really don't understand why exactly they can't just have the thing reload automatically.

I also don't understand why the system has so many problems.  My PC hasn't crashed in weeks, and I'm using Windows.  Surely FreeBSD is more stable.  It's not like they're installing all sorts of crazy games, and new video card drivers and crap that would lead the system to being less stable.  Runs the same website, all the time.

But I suppose if they had a bad motherboard or something and they haven't replaced it, or they repleaced it with the same brand not realising it was the brand itself which sucked, then that would explain why they have ongoing issues.  

I did that once... replaced a gigabyte motherboard with another one. When I still had crashes I assumed it was every other component.  Turned out that brand of motherboard was just shit, and replacing it with an asus solved all my issues.

I'm not complaining that it's down mind you.  I don't blame the admins.  PC's just suck.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



pikachu_electricmouse said:


> I did that once... replaced a gigabyte motherboard with another one. When I still had crashes I assumed it was every other component.  Turned out that brand of motherboard was just shit, and replacing it with an *anus* solved all my issues.



What I read.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



David M. Awesome said:


> DO WANT
> 
> LINKS PLOX



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Screw-Vol-1-3-Dr/dp/B000W2222A


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Fozzy said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Screw-Vol-1-3-Dr/dp/B000W2222A



That's not real Doctor Who porn. >:C


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



David M. Awesome said:


> That's not real Doctor Who porn. >:C



You're right =[

But it looks close enough


----------



## Sslaxx (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



AQB52 said:


> F*** it...Anyone wants me,I'll be at the Doctor Who forum...or watching Porn...or maybe watching Doctor Who Porn.


That's not exactly been stable as of late... these last three episodes have really sent it into overdrive!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



kamunt said:


> What I read.


 
The first thing i've laughed at all day mate....Well done..XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 2, 2008)

Anytime FA is down, post here. Making multiple posts about downtime before reading the site status forum will be deleted.

This thread will unsticky and close when it reaches the post limit and another one much like a box of tissues will take its place.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Fozzy said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctor-Screw-Vol-1-3-Dr/dp/B000W2222A


fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff I can't unsee it


----------



## Wookiee (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember when FA used to rag on FurNation for it's down time.
http://furnation.com/index.php?showuser=15


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



David M. Awesome said:


> That's not real Doctor Who porn. >:C



ur such a perv david :mrgreen:


----------



## AQB52 (Jul 2, 2008)

***Pulls out board games*** What'll it be,gang?... Chutes and Ladders?...Candyland?...Operation?...Stratego?...Electronic Battleship,maybe?


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 2, 2008)

I just started on FA a few days ago and now it's breaking down DX Life hates me.

WOO!!! Battleship!


----------



## TORA (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Sift said:


> I absolutely LOVE how before the move they used the words "More Reliable"
> Just makes me smile is all.



SHAMELESS PLUG:
Almost as bad as a bunch of furries not knowing the words to the Portal song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppTiVnDdUT4

(At 2:41, we epically fail. At least Balto Woof and I look good waving our arms.)


----------



## Thorne (Jul 2, 2008)

AAAHHHHH FA IS DOWN! I HAVE TO DO SOMETHING WHOLESOME!


----------



## velyogendra (Jul 2, 2008)

I realize it's frustrating to artist who post their work (and to us who enjoy looking at it). I'm one of the people who have no source of income (I live with family members). So, I'm using the site for free. Which means I have no right to critisize what happens. I feal very lucky when the site is up and I'm able to enjoy everyone's art, and stories. I don't know of any other sites (except someone just led me to Furnation). This site is so nice that I can wait a few days.


----------



## gravija (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Beastcub said:


> its down for me too
> wasn't the server move supposed to make things better? it seems to me FA crashes more and is slower.



as i stated in the main discussion thread that dragoneer started . . . i concluded the slow down was due to an impending failure, not the colo. It seemed sorta weird to me that after the HDD crash the system was getting glitchy and i was noticing wierd occurances with FA's normal workings . . . clearing submission and journals was the most appearant . . . having to refresh the page twice to completely clear the checkmarks . . also after clearing submissions . . . new ones would pop up in the middle of the list of submissions that was just cleared or some of the checked submissions would not dissappear. . . I know i should have said something to dragoneer but i figured he prolly knew about some of the wierd issues or might blame it on the fact i dont use firefox or ie like everyone else does. but i tried firefox and ie on a different computer alltogether and i had the same result. so i beleive we will see the colo true potential after the new servers and other whatnots that need to be done are done and in place. This WAS something that could have been noticed and taken care of sooner, but it was simply overlooked, a simplemistake . . . specially when things are not running 100% due to know problems that are slowly being ironed out. C'mon peeps these guys do the best they can and try their hardest to keep most of us happy and on most others cases . . . fapping. >.> lol anywho. try to help a bit instead of complaining, if things are bad fer ya and you need to vent . . more power to ya, go and vent, but dont slanderize FA and its mods at the same time. yeah somethings happen due to error on the human part, but that normal. this actually wasnt aimed at the quoted poster .. . . but to all thos complaining and sorta giving the mods a hard time about this. sorry yer such a bunch a crybabies about the site being buggy. I feel you dont have room to talk unless you ADMINISTER and RUN yer own multi-million user loaded website with 100% reliability, with no money coming in but yer own and no help from its userbase. then may you have a right to shame the admins . . . if not, be happy FA exists at all . . . FA isnt the only furry site out there . . . .but hell you could be a part of Fchan or lulz . . .or anything close to that . . . .with all the tards and whiners, and mods that dont need to mod. so im happy FA is there, im mad ist not up right now, but i understand things like this can happen. So in other words DEAL WITH IT or DEAL WITH FCHAN.


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

I wont mind if its down all i care is to know when will it be up, at least a date  not necessary exact date


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Step up to the plate...and donate!

'Cause I want my FA back!!! :cry:


----------



## shadster (Jul 3, 2008)

*WARNING SIREN GOSE OFF*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! 

What do i do now!!??
 *runs about like a headless chicken*

Ahhhhh! 

*an hour later Shadow is huddled up in corner from the terror of world of RL!*

...must draw...must donate.. want FA Back...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 3, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> Step up to the plate...and donate!
> 
> 'Cause I want my FA back!!! :cry:



Once the servers have been ordered they'll let you know. It's not an exact date because FA is in fund raising mode.


----------



## Houshou (Jul 3, 2008)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY YALL! INDEPENDENCE DAY IS....I'm too drunk to say anythinmg...don't listen to this squirrel after 8 shots of Jack and 4 shots of bacardi\


----------



## kamunt (Jul 3, 2008)

Tee-hee, I posted in a stickied topic before it was even stickied. And I referenced TF2 in my post. So I'm cool now right guys???


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, at least they're getting new servers and stuff. I'm just glad I have some backup art sites to post on or I'd go insane XP


----------



## Wookiee (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



TORA said:


> SHAMELESS PLUG:
> Almost as bad as a bunch of furries not knowing the words to the Portal song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppTiVnDdUT4
> ...



He he...  I thought these were the words:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg

Still up and running:
http://furnation.com/index.php?showuser=15


----------



## FirestormSix (Jul 4, 2008)

After hearing all the whining and emo crap on the LJ forum, Here goes....
- I give a thumbs up to the staff of FA for a good job done considering the extreme load that FA has been under over the last year. People may whine and go emo when FA is down, but we should be thankfull for the time and efforts that dragoneer, Damatarus, and all the staff put into keeping FA as enjoyable as it is. 
We should look at the efforts these people do for us, at the limited funds they have to keep it running. If every member of FA donated them ten bucks, yes just 10 bucks, it would fund a top of the line server bank to make FA more stable than any other site out there. Though it may bother some of the members that like to take advantage of free sites, I would be greatly willing to pay a yearly measly 10 dollar member fee if it meant helping to keep FurAffinity the best Anthro community site that it is ! ...so to those who is  complaining.....please give the staff a break and some credit for the efforts they are doing for us....


----------



## blackpuma (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, it wasn't totally unexpected that FA would been shut down entirely one day (for a short period of time). I mean, its was happening almost twice every month now. Not that I can blame them really, it can't be all to easy to maintain a site as popular as FurAffinity.

So I'm not going to rant about how irritating and annoying it is that FA is offline again, or anything in that direction. I have faith that FA will be back online as fast as possible. And besides.. I'd rater have it being offline for a couple of days, then continuing with the pace it was going offline and online in. Now at least they're searching for a way to reduce, or even stop that.

So.. Now I'll just have to abuse my TV a little longer then usual ^w^


----------



## Redregon (Jul 4, 2008)

AH NEEDZ ME MAH PORNS!

XP


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 4, 2008)

> He he... I thought these were the words:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg



This...this wins right there.


----------



## cassandrarising (Jul 6, 2008)

I donated, and I *know* there's a delay before things can be bought and set up and all but ....

Waaaaaahhhhh I have lots of arts to post  I want my FA back *pouts dramatically*

Ok, I feel better now that that's off my chest.


----------



## Redregon (Jul 6, 2008)

it's going to be interesting, i have commissions i need to update the appropriate people on... and of course setting up new commissions as well. too bad they're porny or i'd use DA
busy cat here.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Ugh, again?*



Arbiter said:


> ok then so i guess this thread is now offically the place to go when FA is down, were we need to relase our anger and talk about it.... i guess




Well the server hardware fault thread was locked by an admin after 120 pages, now this just might be the new thread to talk about the site.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 6, 2008)

Only 18 pages for me, since I had the knowlege of going into UserCP and changing it to 100 posts per page in the options.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 6, 2008)

That's still an awful lot of reading to sift through, though.  :/


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 6, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> That's still an awful lot of reading to sift through, though.  :/


I haven't even had a chance to read it all.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I haven't even had a chance to read it all.



From what I saw, you weren't missing much after the first, oh, three pages.  I think the key to good administration is selective hearing, sort of like being a good nanny.


----------



## flamealphamale (Jul 8, 2008)

Man, I was just about to upload my Drum Solos before the server went down...


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 9, 2008)

flamealphamale said:


> Man, I was just about to upload my Drum Solos before the server went down...



I know how you feel, man. I was about to upload 2 pictures that I liked, and one request for all my artist friends.
I literally hit "favorite" on a cool art piece by Greening, and the server went *squelch* and died. :sad:


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 12, 2008)

AAAAArrrrggggghhhh.... I want FA back up sooooo baaaaad....but whining won't get me anywhere, so I'll stop. Does anyone know a place on the forums here that I could start an RP? (preferably without getting net-killed for trying....?)
EDIT: 100th post... woo.


----------

